# New to this...



## Briten (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi i have had the worst year of my life. I lost almost everything i had going for me last june. I had missed half a year of school. I have been through hell with doctors saying my pain was all in my head and i have an eating disorder , but finally i have almost all the symptons of IBS.I was just wondering if anyone else has major cravings for things they cannot have and what they do to deal with them b/c i cannot take the pain i get sometimes. Aldo i was wondering if anyone else gets really thirsting when they are in pain b/c i drink up to 3-4 litres of water??????????????????? Pls write me back


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Briten, nice to see you on here.I have a few questions for you first. Have you been diagnosed as having IBS by a doctor? Because if you haven;t i would suggest going back and have him run a few tests to rule out anything more serious just in case.I crave things like currey and fried food when i know i shouldn't eat them because it will set off my stomach. I just have to deal with it and eat something else or a very tiny amount of whatever it was i fancied at the time. Its hard but you get used to it eventually. I see reason for water to set off your stomach, its probably the safest thing you could drink if you are very thirsty, just don't drink it in huge quantities all in one go- because it might make you feel bloated with could set off your pain.There are many ways you can control your IBS with, have you been given any medication from your doctor for it? If so what is it called and is it helping at all? Have you looked at your diet at all? Two books that would be good at www.eatingforibs.com and www.firstyearibs.comHope you find this helpful,Spliffy


----------

